# Intermitent hissing sound



## NedDorsey (Jul 8, 2002)

Does anyone else experience an intermittent hissing sound on XM?

I am using the Pioneer FM903XM. I have called XM tech support and tried changing FM Radio frequencies, but that hasn't helped. It's noticeable on quieter songs, and occasionally during the few second 'loading' period when switching between XM channels. It's intermittent and occurs while either stationary or mobile. It may last for 10-15 seconds at a time then go away for 30 seconds. I thought it might have something to do with receiving one satellite over the other - or maybe both satellites at the same time? Maybe something to do with the signal buffering?:shrug:

A Circuit City rep with the same receiver said he notices it too.

Anyone else got a clue as to the cause?

BTW, I don't think I have repeaters in the area - reception between highrise buildings and in parking garages in non-existent in my area. Anywhere to get a repeater listing or map?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If it was signal buffering you would hear nothing while it was buffering (the music would stop.)

If Circuit City installed your unit I would take it back and tell them to fix it as you don't like it.

Welcome to SatRadioTalk.COM! :hi:


----------



## NedDorsey (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *If Circuit City installed your unit I would take it back and tell them to fix it as you don't like it.*


Actually I got it installed at Best Buy. After I noticed the problem, I went back to Best Buy to see if I noticed it on the store display model, but they didn't have a working model (I swear they had a working one when I bought it). I then went to Circuit City to see if I could hear it on their working model - which they didn't have one working either.

This was a few weeks ago - I'm going to try both stores again today.

If this is a known issue, I can live with it.


----------



## NedDorsey (Jul 8, 2002)

It was too noisy in both stores to notice anything. Best Buy only had the preview channel playing, so I couldn't tune to Jazz or something with fewer instruments playing at the same time to hear the hissing better. Anybody else?


----------

